# buch über digitalfotografie



## LadyofShallot (19. November 2003)

möchte meinem vater, der hobbyfotograf ist und seit ein paar jahren auch digital fotografiert, ein schönes buch über digitalfotografie schenken... da er kein anfänger ist, kann es schon anspruchsvoll sein und sollte auch von der aufmachung her etwas besonderes sein... 
irgendwelche empfehlungen?


----------



## Canon (20. November 2003)

schau mal bei http://www.buch24.de nach

Gruß
Canon


----------



## LadyofShallot (20. November 2003)

achja, ich vergaß zu erwähnen, dass mein vater ami ist, und das buch somit auf englisch sein sollte...


----------

